# Model 3 Track Mode - what to show on screen?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Well, now it seems Track Mode will be available on Performance Model 3's soon
https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/road-tests/a22625274/tesla-model-3-performance-track-test/
I was thinking, what would help a driver to get better results or make experience more awesome:
My thoughts
a) Center display should be uncluttered from unneccessary stuff like multimedia, navigation, LTE connection strength.... Vehicle should reject phonecalls if not in park. 
b) it could show health status of performance related variables. I expect next parameters would be helpful. Any comments? (rotor temperatures are virtual sensors that are calculated according to ABS module data)








c) Car could learn the track and give recommendations for best lap results. It should use GPS data, speed data, G-force data (learn from the whole fleet), accelerator/brake pedal input, camera feed (up to the point that vehicle detects finish line/checkpoints with AP side cameras), mark down lap time on the screen in realtime and compare with previous data.
d) Summary after engaging Park. Speed graph (with GPS trail), energy used, regenerated, dissipated (pads). Result analysis (comparison with fleet).


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

It could show a satellite view of the track with colored dots for each of your braking points as well as turn-in points. These could either be an average of all the points you applied the brakes or it could be a scatter plot. Also, it should take a small photo of every car you pass and display it in the upper left-hand corner with a line through each of them (tally style).


----------



## OldnSlo (Mar 1, 2018)

Nissan hired Grand Tourismo to design their track data interface for their original GTR. I’m sure Tesla could do even better. I like the ideas above. And I do think maybe an optional HUD would be nice or a phone app.


----------



## Routybouty (Jan 4, 2017)

A lap timer of course! Large resettable button with transponder support.
Temperature:
-Motor
-Inverter
-Battery,
-Coolant before/aft heat exchanger and various other stages temperatures. 
Tire pressures
Max Gs

Probably whatever relevant temperature sensors info would be good. This would also benefit for in between sessions as you could start to determine if you will overheat during a session if you're not cooling enough between. It should also allow cooling of the battery/motor to run while in the pits to reduce the heat as much as possible. I also think they should allow you to limit the peak power. If you can shave the peaks of the power you will handle the heat much better. Maybe allow a reduction in 10kW steps or so up to 50kW.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

arnis said:


> d) Summary after engaging Park.


 I don't know if you've tracked much. but using parking brakles after a session is a yuuuge NO-NO!

Park on flat surface and put in neutral or use a chalk.


----------



## Ole1 (Jul 7, 2018)

... after every tack session, I drove slowly back to my spot in the staging area, then brought it to a stop and shifted into neutral - while staying in the car for about 3-4 minutes to let the brakes cool before the parking brake engaged (getting out causes it to shift into park) ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

There is nothing interesting happening after a minute or two of cooldown driving. Likely nobody stops right after a race. It takes a minute to arrive to pitstop area. During that time, brakes are far from extremely hot. Also brake pads are hotter that discs. So what's wrong with holding them against standing disc surface? Another legacy from 90's?


----------



## Ole1 (Jul 7, 2018)

i'm just bein careful, it seems logical to not immediately apply emergency brakes when brakes are still hot .... the trak i am running is like an autocross ... finish to stop and park is maybe 200 feet ... 

Also, I am used to rally racing, where we frequently arrive at the finish with our brake rotors glowing bright red ....


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

I have measured brake temps after 2-mile cool-off lap (20-minute sessions) and the slow venture to my pit parking spot. I have measured *rotor* temops > 700F (using an IR sensor). These numbers are from a Mitsu EVO X whuich is ~300 Lbs lighter than the (AWD) Mdl3 with arguablly much better brakes and cooling. Plan on AT LEAST 30 minutes before any brake is applied after a track session. 

The Mdl3 has more weight and less airflow to the rotors so - if you've using the friction brakes properly while on track - will be hotter.

Rotors will severely heat warp when cooled unevenly and applying brake pressure (either from the pedal or the parking brake) keeps the pad section way hotter then the portions that are exposed to outside (non-moving) air. Additionally that extra rotor/pad heat (when brakes are applied) gets transferred to the brake fluid. The heating of the fluid is what breaks it down so this is bad.

If anyone here watches Formula 1 - note that the cars going into the garages (after some limited cool-off time) still get blowers applied to each corner brake system. And those CF rotors have about as much thermal mass as a windscreen sun shade.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

It's waaaay overthought. Applied and not applied pads - less than 1mm of difference. No meaningful difference in terms of cooling speed.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

arnis said:


> It's waaaay overthought. Applied and not applied pads - less than 1mm of difference. No meaningful difference in terms of cooling speed.


The discs probably cool quicker if the brakes are applied when stationary due to conduction. The small amount of air gap when the brakes are not applied acts like an insulator. The reason it's not good to apply the brakes to hot discs while stationary is the potential for friction material transfer to the disc surfaces (and to keep the brake compound cooler). Either way, the discs will not cool evenly while sitting stationary.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> The reason it's not good to apply the brakes to hot discs while stationary is the potential for friction material transfer to the disc surfaces ...


 For racing compounds, friction material transfer to the rotors is a desireable thing. Naturally, evenly is more better.

The more critical reason to not apply pressure to the pads with HOT rotors is SIGNIFICANTLY more heat (temperature) is applied to the brake fluid (through the pads and caliper piston(s)). And if the car has DOT3 installed (which is Tesla factory fill), then getting the fluid >500F boils it and that puts all kinds of small bubbles in it (the fluid that is in the calipers) that do not go away after cooling. Requiring flushing the fluid after each session to get rid of spongy pedal (it should be flushed after each track day in any case).


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

NO. What the heck is going on. Brake pads are extremely hot. Hotter than discs. Discs have cooling, pads do not. And everything is at maximum temperature right after braking event, not 20 seconds after standstill. Heat transfer goes from pads to discs, not from discs to pads.


----------

